# horsenettle taking over my pasture



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

What do others use to control it besides mowing. I need some herbicide that won't restrict grazing and won't break the bank. I have typical mid west pasture, white clover, fescue, orchard and other grasses. I'm not sure they have ever been sprayed with anything, if so it was 50 plus years ago. Let me know what you all use. I raise Angus and plan to slaughter a few this fall off the pasture.

Thanks!

Derek


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

If you aren’t selling hay grazon will absolutely smoke horsenettle and is easy on grass. Your clover will likely be collateral damage but it’s easy to reseed by frost seeding. Grazon does have the residual restriction on movinghay off farm for 18 mos but it’s the best nettle control there is


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Hayman1 said:


> If you aren't selling hay grazon will absolutely smoke horsenettle and is easy on grass. Your clover will likely be collateral damage but it's easy to reseed by frost seeding. Grazon does have the residual restriction on movinghay off farm for 18 mos but it's the best nettle control there is


Dittos. I hate using it but it is the only thing "reasonably" priced that will smoke nettles.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

this is pasture and one hay field that i feed exclusively to my cows. i haul the manure i generate on my pastures as well as the one hay field in question. I assume it will blaze the clover?

Also are there any restrictions on slaughter of beef on grazon pasture? I plan to spray it all at one time so I won't have any thats not treated.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would count on your clover going. All of it may not but the warning on legume damage is pretty clear on the label. I scanned through the label attached link and did not see anything restricting slaughter but that is something I don't have to worry about with my operation. I would read the label carefully if I were you.

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/www.agrian.com/pdfs/GrazonNext_HL1d_Label.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There is a 3 day wait or withdrawal after using GN.

Regards, Mike

From the University of Tennessee Weed Manual.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Vol said:


> There is a 3 day wait or withdrawal after using GN.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> From the University of Tennessee Weed Manual.


This may be a dumb questions, but the 3 day wait to slaughter a 1 time thing, or is it remove them for 3 days, put them on non treated feed and then slaughter. If it is not a one time thing, how long does the 3 day interval last before you can pull straight off and slaughter. Forgive me, I don't have any experience spraying pastures, we've been fortunate not to have any issues for a number of years.

Thanks


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Depending on rate the active ingredient in Grazon can hang around 18 months if I interpret the label correctly.


----------

